# Acciaroli, ucciso il sindaco Vassallo Crivellato di colpi sotto casa



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

*Acciaroli, ucciso il sindaco Vassallo
Crivellato di colpi sotto casa*


*Le indagini puntano sulla pista camorristica. Raggiunto da almeno 9 proiettili. La famiglia è impegnata nella ristorazione. Era stato rieletto pochi mesi fa in una lista civica. Il pm Greco: "Un simbolo di legalità"*






Angelo Vassallo                         

*ACCIAROLI (SALERNO)* - - Ucciso a colpi di pistola il sindaco di Acciaroli, comune del Cilento noto per la bandiera blu che viene assegnata da tempo ogni anno alle sue acque. Angelo Vassallo, 57 anni, è stato colpito intorno alle 2 di questa mattina mentre era alla guida della sua auto, una Audi station vagon grigia, e rientrava a casa in una stradina dietro la sua abitazione. Secondo i primi rilievi delle indagini condotte dal pm Alfredo Greco, Vassallo è stato colpito con almeno nove colpi di pistola sparati dal finestrino verso di lui. La pista seguita dagli inquirenti in questo momento privilegia la vita amministrativa dell'ucciso, anche se non trascura altri possibili moventi.

Vassallo lascia la moglie e due figli impegnati nel mondo della ristorazione. Il corpo è stato trovato poco prima di mezzanotte dalla moglie. La donna avrebbe detto che Vassallo ha percorso una strada insolita per tornare a casa. Le prime indagini puntano sulla camorra, anche per le modalità dell'agguato, anche se non si escludono altre piste. "Non hanno ucciso solo un uomo", ha detto il sostituto procuratore di Vallo della Lucania Greco. "Hanno ucciso una speranza per il Cilento. Era un simbolo di legalità".

Rieletto alle ultime comunali di Pollica-Acciaroli, che si sono tenute pochi mesi fa in coincidenza con le elezioni regionali, Angelo Vassallo, già sindaco uscente, aveva corso da solo, con la lista "Insieme per Pollica". Il Tar della Campania aveva infatti bocciato il ricorso presentato   dal candidato a sindaco Marco Cortiglia, la cui lista era stata invalidata dalla Commissione elettorale, perché il numero dei candidati era inferiore a quello previsto per legge. 

Era nato a Acciaroli 57 anni fa, il 22 settembre del 1953. Era stato eletto per la prima volta sindaco il 3 aprile del 2005. Il primo cittadino del Comune di Pollica, dal 24 giugno 2004 al 2009, ha ricoperto anche il ruolo di Consigliere della Provincia di Salerno (eletto con i Dl).

                                     (06 settembre 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/09/06/news/acciaroli_sindaco-6790097/?ref=HRER2-1


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

* Agguato di camorra nel Salernitano, ucciso il sindaco ecologista 
*
*IL VIDEO*

http://video.corriere.it/cilento-ucciso-sindaco-pollica/9119346c-b997-11df-90df-00144f02aabe



Della serie:
Quando la morte non crea nessuna reazione ... solo "indifferenza".


​


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Agguato di camorra nel Salernitano, ucciso il sindaco ecologista
> *
> *IL VIDEO*
> 
> ...



*A: "07/09/2010 16:25 Commento -**ho cpito che non si può fare nulla in Italia, per cui mi pare sia logico di reagire con indifferenza"*




*RISPONDO*

*Ma cosi e' ucciderlo due volte ... anche l'indifferenza uccide.*

*Comunque grazie.*

​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Ma perché interpretare per indifferenza un silenzio rispettoso?
Come si può commentare un fatto grave di cui si sa pochissimo?


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

*Parla il fratello di Angelo Vassallo. REPLICANO I CARABINIERI: «SEMPRE CORRETTI»*

*Sindaco ucciso, indaga l'antimafia
«Denunciò forze dell'ordine colluse»*

*«Mi aveva detto che rappresentanti istituzionali erano in combutta con personaggi poco raccomandabili»*

  Parla il fratello di Angelo Vassallo. REPLICANO I CARABINIERI: «SEMPRE CORRETTI»
 Sindaco ucciso, indaga l'antimafia
«Denunciò forze dell'ordine colluse»
 «Mi aveva detto che rappresentanti istituzionali erano in combutta con personaggi poco raccomandabili»
*SALERNO* -  L'inchiesta sull'omicidio del sindaco di Pollica, Angelo Vassallo, passa alla Dda di Salerno. «Ci sono elementi che suggeriscono un coinvolgimento della Dda. È stata una decisione congiunta», è quanto ha dichiarato il procuratore della Repubblica presso il Tribunale di Vallo della Lucania, Giancarlo Grippo, alla sua uscita dal Palazzo di giustizia di Salerno, dove si è tenuto un vertice tra investigatori e magistrati inquirenti.

*LA DENUNCIA DEL FRATELLO* - «Mio fratello, prima di essere ammazzato, mi aveva detto che personaggi delle forze dell'ordine erano in combutta con personaggi poco raccomandabili. Ci sono delle lettere scritte sia al comando provinciale, sia al comando centrale a Roma senza alcuna risposta». Il fratello ha confermato, parlando a Sky Tg24, che Angelo Vassallo è stato lasciato solo. «Mio fratello - ha detto Claudio Vassallo - è stato lasciato solo, abbandonato da forze dell'ordine colluse. Le piste da seguire secondo me - ha aggiunto - sono o gli interessi sul porto o i problemi che ci sono stati questa estate con la droga ad Acciaroli. Lui ha chiesto aiuto alle forze dell'ordine e non glielo hanno dato». 
*CARABINIERI: «SEMPRE CORRETTI» - *I carabinieri della stazione di Pollica «hanno sempre improntato il loro comportamento alla massima linearità e correttezza. La loro attività non si è mai prestata ad alcuna censura» ha detto il generale Franco Mottola, comandante della Legione carabinieri Campania, che è «molto meravigliato» delle dichiarazioni di Claudio Vassallo. «I rilievi che sono stati mossi da qualcuno - sottolinea il generale Mottola - saranno sicuramente oggetto di verifica ulteriore, ma ripeto - e lo dico per mia diretta conoscenza - sia il comandante che tutti i carabinieri della stazione hanno sempre svolto il loro lavoro con massimo impegno, non lasciando alcuna ombra sul loro operato, tant'è che ho sempre confermato il comandante della stazione al suo posto. I carabinieri di Pollica hanno la mia piena fiducia e quella della scala gerarchica che è a più diretto contatto con loro». Facendo riferimento, poi, alle lettere scritte dal sindaco al comando provinciale e al comando generale dell'Arma, il generale spiega che riguardavano solo «piccole lamentele, peraltro chiarite per le vie brevi tra il comandante della Compagnia di Vallo della Lucania e il sindaco, che anzi aveva espresso apprezzamento per l'operato dei carabinieri di Pollica». Lamentele, afferma il generale Mottola, «relative in particolare alla sfera di competenza del comandante e a quella dello stesso sindaco (ad esempio per gli adempimenti cui sono chiamati i titolari negli alberghi per la segnalazione degli ospiti), ma mai si è trattato di rilievi di altro genere, tali da poter gettare la pur minima ombra sull'operato dei carabinieri di Pollica». 
*LA MOGLIE: «NON SIA DIMENTICATO» *- Alla denuncia del fratello si abbina l'appello della moglie Angela: «Angelo ha fatto delle cose straordinarie, ora spero che non sia dimenticato e che il lavoro che ha fatto per imporre la legalità venga portato avanti». La donna lo ha detto ad alcuni amici che si sono recati in visita. Casa Vassallo, infatti, è un via vai di amici e parenti desiderosi di esprimere la propria vicinanza alla famiglia del sindaco di Pollica. «È una famiglia distrutta - riferisce un amico di famiglia - e che si chiede il perché di tanta ferocia nell'esecuzione». L'auspicio di Angela Vassallo, e del fratello del sindaco, Claudio, è che quanto fatto dal loro congiunto per imporre la legalità a Pollica non sia disperso e anzi la sua opera venga portata avanti. I funerali di Vassallo, dopo l'autopsia che verrà effettuata domani, dovrebbero tenersi giovedì mattina. Stasera, intanto, dopo la fiaccolata a Pollica si ritroveranno i 100 sindaci del Parco del Cilento assieme ad una rappresentanza dell'Anci.

*NAPOLITANO: «FARE LUCE» -* Giorgio Napolitano, ha inviato un messaggio all’Amministrazione comunale di Pollica: «Desidero far giungere ai cittadini di Pollica l’espressione della mia profonda commozione e solidarietà per il barbaro crimine dell’assassinio di Angelo Vassallo che da Sindaco aveva dedicato le sue energie e il suo impegno alla tutela della legalità in difesa degli interessi della popolazione. Tutte le istituzioni si stringano intorno alla famiglia della vittima e alle forze dello Stato chiamate a far luce sull’accaduto e ad affermare le ragioni della giustizia».
 Redazione online
*07 settembre 2010*


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

*Politica Pop di Marco Bracconi*

*Silenzio di Stato (ma non del Colle)*

                                                                       Tutto lascia pensare che il povero Angelo Vassallo fosse una persona perbene, e che ad ammazzarlo sia stata la camorra.
 Ma se perfino così non fosse, l’omicidio in mezzo alla strada di un sindaco, un rappresentante dello Stato, è cosa abnorme e sconcertante che non può passare sotto silenzio.
 I media, ieri, hanno fatto il loro dovere. Possibile invece che a 24 ore di distanza nessuna figura istituzionale abbia sentito il bisogno o il dovere di dire qualcosa?
 (P.S. Giorgio Napolitano, pure se solo oggi, ha detto parole chiare: “Una barbarie”.  Si attendono analoghe o simili prese di posizione da Berlusconi, Schifani e Fini)


http://bracconi.blogautore.repubblica.it/2010/09/07/il-silenzio-dello-stato/


E tutto cosi assurdo.


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

*Un po di chiarezza*

*Omicidio Vassallo. Ecco il progetto.*

7 Set 10 
*Pubblicato da Debora Billi alle 11:20 in Italia*


                             Visto che a quanto pare le notizie su qualche retroscena dell'omicidio di *Angelo Vassallo*, il sindaco di Pollica/Acciaroli, ieri vi hanno interessato pochissimo, oggi ritorno sull'argomento segnalando il sito del Parco Nazionale del Cilento.

In questa pagina  si trovano tutte le informazioni relative all'Accordo di Reciprocità, quello che prevede *un finanziamento di 70 milioni di euro di fondi europei* via Regione Campania.  Il cuore del progetto, che vedeva il convolgimento di 73 Comuni dell'area, è *l'autonomia energetica*:

_I tre pilastri su cui poggia l’AdR e che, complessivamente, potranno portare obiettivi di risparmio significativo per il territorio e di rilancio delle fonti energetiche alternative e di una economia leggera che si armonizza con gli indirizzi di sviluppo di un’area protetta di particolare pregio storico, culturale e naturalistico, sono: 

                               1.      risparmio energetico e riduzione dell’uso delle fonti fossili; 
                               2.      uso razionale dell’energia (URE) ed efficienza energetica (EE);
                               3.      uso delle fonti energetiche rinnovabili (FER). _

Tra le altre cose, si parla di "economia leggera" per lo sviluppo dei territori e di rispetto dei limiti dell'ecosistema. Così se ne parlava sul Giornale di Eboli:

_Ad Acciaroli sarà costruita *una centrale fotovoltaica di 20 Kw* con la quale si illuminerà tutto il comprensorio della variante, le discese a mare e l’impianto sportivo. Un *impianto minieolico* sorgerà a Bellosguardo e *vecchie centrali idroelettriche* saranno rimesse in funzione per produrre energia azionate da potenti turbine. Questo a Sant’Angelo a Fasanella, Felitto, Omignano e Torre Orsaia. “È una sfida rivoluzionaria – conclude *Vassallo* – se la vinceremo il futuro del Cilento sarà garantito”._ 

Quello che è importante capire è che questi fondi sono già stati stanziati. Si attendeva solo il completamento del progetto per erogarli. Ciò significa che arriveranno comunque nel Cilento... ma *non li gestirà più Angelo Vassallo* e qualcun altro deciderà per il loro utilizzo. 

La cosa che trovo strana è come di tutto ciò sui giornali non si parli. Si preferisce menzionare qualche vago "ha detto no alla camorra", insistere sulle cementificazioni, ma che questo sindaco fosse a capo di un accordo tra sindaci che prevedeva *l'uso di 70 milioni di euro per le energie alternative non lo dice nessuno.  *

_Update:_ molto interessanti le segnalazioni nei commenti. Il fatto è che c'è *un altro Angelo Vassallo,* di 57 anni, amministratore locale, che si è occupato di appalti relativi ad un porto ed è stato denunciato per estorsione qualche mese fa... ma il porto è quello di Palermo, e tutta la vicenda si svolge in Sicilia. Omonimia, e colpa di frettolose ricerche su Google della prima ora?


http://petrolio.blogosfere.it/2010/09/omicidio-vassallo-ecco-il-progetto.html


*LEGGI ANCHE*




.


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

*Il caso si sta allargando a macchia d'olio*

*Vassallo: l'appello della moglie, non sia dimenticato*

*Vicesindaco di Pollica, qui camorra non e' mai arrivata. Ma l'inchiesta passa alla Dda di Salerno*

             07 settembre, 15:16

POLLICA (SALERNO) - ''Angelo ha fatto delle cose straordinarie, ora spero che non sia dimenticato e che il lavoro che ha fatto per imporre la legalita' venga portato avanti''. Questo l'appello che Angela, la moglie di Angelo Vassallo il sindaco di Pollica barbaramente assassinato, ha confidato ad alcuni amici che si sono recati in visita da lei stamattina.
 Casa Vassallo, infatti, e' un via vai di amici e parenti desiderosi di esprimere la propria vicinanza alla famiglia del sindaco di Pollica. ''E' una famiglia distrutta - riferisce un amico di famiglia - e che si chiede il perche' di tanta ferocia nell'esecuzione''.
 L'auspicio di Angela Vassallo, e del fratello del sindaco, Claudio, e' che quanto fatto dal loro congiunto per imporre la legalita' a Pollica non sia disperso e anzi la sua opera portata avanti. I funerali di Vassallo, dopo l'autopsia che verra' effettuata domani, dovrebbero tenersi giovedi' mattina. Stasera, intanto, dopo la fiaccolata a Pollica si ritroveranno i 100 sindaci del Parco del Cilento assieme ad una rappresentanza dell'Anci.
 ''Due, tre giorni prima di essere ammazzato mio fratello mi aveva detto che esponenti delle forze dell'ordine erano in combutta con personaggi poco raccomandabili'' rivela Claudio Vassallo, fratello del sindaco di Pollica.
 ''Ci sono delle lettere scritte - ha aggiunto il fratello della vittima - sia al comando provinciale che a quello generale di Roma senza nessuna risposta. Lo hanno lasciato solo e abbandonato''.
 Quanto al possibile movente all'origine dell'efferato omicidio, Claudio Vassallo indica due piste: ''penso o a interessi sul porto oppure a certi problemi di droga che ci sono stati ad Acciaroli questa estate per i quali mio fratello aveva chiesto aiuto alle forze dell'ordine e non glielo hanno dato''.

*VICESINDACO, QUI CAMORRA NON E' MAI ARRIVATA - *''Smettetela di parlare di camorra, qui non e' mai arrivata''. E' l'appello rivolto alla stampa dal vice sindaco di Pollica (Salerno), Stefano Pisani che ridimensiona a una delle ipotesi possibili la matrice camorristica dell'agguato che ha determinato la morte di Angelo Vassallo, sindaco di Pollica. ''Questa non e' terra di camorra, la criminalita' qui non ha mai avviato i suoi affari. Certo eravamo preoccupati che questo potesse accadere. Ma diciamo a tutti che anche senza Angelo combatteremo il malaffare a Pollica piu' di prima''. Pisani ha confermato che ad agosto in piu' di una circostanza il sindaco Vassallo aveva affrontato, all'interno di alcuni locali pubblici e in altri posti un po' piu' isolati del paese, alcuni spacciatori e che aveva segnalato la cosa alle forze dell'ordine chiedendo maggiore impegno in termini di sicurezza. Pisani, infine, ha detto di non aver mai sentito parlare Vassallo di possibili collusioni tra esponenti delle forze dell'ordine e personaggi della malavita.

*INCHIESTA PASSA ALLA DDA DI SALERNO* - L'inchiesta sull'omicidio del sindaco di Pollica (Salerno), Angelo
 Vassallo, passa alla Dda di Salerno. ''Ci sono elementi che suggeriscono un coinvolgimento della Dda. E' stata una decisione congiunta'', e' quanto ha dichiarato il procuratore della Repubblica presso il Tribunale di Vallo della Lucania, Giancarlo Grippo, alla sua uscita dal Palazzo di giustizia di Salerno, dove si e' tenuto un vertice tra investigatori e magistrati inquirenti.

*AMICO, SI ERA ESPOSTO CON SPACCIATORI DROGA* - Poche settimane fa, dopo ferragosto, il sindaco di Pollica Angelo Vassallo, si era esposto in prima persona in un azione di contrasto nei confronti di alcuni spacciatori di droga che stavano cercando di conquistare la piazza di Acciaroli per lo spaccio di cocaina e hashish. A rilevare la circostanza oggi e' il consigliere comunale e amico di Vassallo, Domenico Palladino, che ricorda anche come il sindaco si sentisse lasciato solo dalle forze dell'ordine in questa azione di contrasto alla criminalita'. ''Li aveva minacciati di denunciarli - ricorda Palladino - se li avesse rivisti all'opera e intimo' loro di lasciare il paese e tornarsene da dove erano venuti. Si tratta di personaggi che vengono da fuori ed e' impensabile che i carabinieri di qua non li abbiano mai fermati e Vassallo si'. E' ora - conclude Palladino - che ci sia un ricambio ai vertici del locale comando dei Carabinieri come dallo stesso Vassallo richiesto per anni''.


*UN PESCATORE PALADINO DELL'AMBIENTE* - Angelo Vassallo sposato e padre di due figli, in passato e' stato anche Consigliere provinciale di Salerno. Nel Cilento era conosciuto come il ''sindaco-pescatore'' per la sua attivita' principale. Vassallo da sempre aveva improntato la sua azione politica a difesa dell'ambiente. Era iscritto al Partito democratico anche se negli ultimi tempi aveva assunto una posizione abbastanza critica nei confronti della sinistra.

 Proprio il mese scorso aveva rilasciato una intervista esprimendo apprezzamento per il decisionismo della Lega, lamentando troppa lentezza nella risoluzione dei problemi del Mezzogiorno. Vassallo e' stato piu' volte sindaco di Pollica nel cui territorio ricade la spiaggia di Acciaroli, rinomata per le sue acque limpide (e' segnalata con cinque vele nella Guida Blu di Legambiente) e polo di attrazione di migliaia di turisti italiani e stranieri.

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/cronaca/2010/09/06/visualizza_new.html_1786278562.html

*
Vassallo: l'appello della moglie, non sia dimenticato*

GALLERIA/IMMAGINI
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr...visualizza_new.html_1786278562.html?idPhoto=1


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

*Confesso!*

Questo omicidio mi ha molto turbata, preoccupata ... e' molto inquietante la morte di un Sindaco che faceva il suo lavoro con onesta' e, per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)

*Omicidio Vassallo: le pesanti accuse del fratello*

7 settembre 2010
"Mi parlò di agenti in combutta con la criminalità". "Il movente? Gli interessi sul porto o la droga ad Acciaroli"                 

il video
http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/omicidio-vassallo-le-pesanti-accuse-del-fratello/52737?video


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

*Pollica, folla ai funerali di Vassallo *

*Vescovo: "Non cedete al denaro facile"*

   

Le esequie del sindaco di Pollica, in Campania. La camera ardente aperta tutta la notte. Folla e striscioni nelle strade. L'omelia: "Sono delle bestie" *(audio)*. Bersani: "Non lasciateli soli". Ci sono anche Vendola,  Casini, Prestigiacomo, Mantovano. Gli inquirenti: "La camorra mandante"/ *LE IMMAGINI*




http://www.repubblica.it/


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2011)

*Delitto Vassallo, la svolta 
Ora si indaga a Scampia*

*L'ipotesi è quella di gruppi di sbandati dietro l'omicidio del sindaco di Pollica. Emergono sospetti su ragazzi napoletani e cilentani uniti da un interesse comune: la droga*
_di DARIO DEL PORTO_









Un gruppo di giovani sbandati. Composto non solo da cilentani o salernitani. Ma anche da napoletani dei quartieri Scampia e Chiaiano. Ragazzi uniti da un interesse comune: la droga. E tutti sospettati, adesso, di aver preso parte all'omicidio di Angelo Vassallo, il "sindaco pescatore" di Pollica, assassinato a colpi di pistola il 5 settembre scorso mentre, in auto, faceva ritorno nella sua abitazione di Acciaroli, la località del Cilento che proprio grazie all'impegno dell'amministratore ha conosciuto uno straordinario sviluppo turistico. Le indagini dei carabinieri coordinate dalla Procura di Salerno diretta da Franco Roberti sono dunque arrivate a una svolta che potrebbe rivelarsi decisiva.

Sullo scenario investigativo si delinea una pista napoletana che incrocia e integra quella battuta sin dalle prime ore. L'ordine di uccidere Vassallo, ipotizzano gli investigatori, sarebbe partito da personaggi che, nel Cilento, odiavano il sindaco che si opponeva a traffici loschi. Come lo smercio di sostanze stupefacenti, che proprio nell'estate appena trascorsa aveva conosciuto ad Acciaroli un boom così allarmante da spingere Vassallo a sfidare personalmente gli spacciatori presenti sul molo della località turistica o in alcuni locali del porto. Ma il sindaco rappresentava anche un ostacolo per speculazioni edilizie e affari immobiliari che avrebbero potuto nascondere l'impiego di capitali illeciti in un'area divenuta sempre più appetibile agli occhi della malavita. In questo quadro, dopo l'omicidio, i primi sospetti si erano concentrati su uno spacciatore cilentano residente in Brasile e rientrato in Sudamerica tre giorni dopo il delitto. Nei suoi confronti, come degli altri soggetti successivamente finiti nel raggio di attenzione dell'inchiesta, non sono emersi elementi utili a contestare formalmente alcuna accusa.

Le indagini però stanno andando avanti. I pm Valleverdina Cassaniello e Rosa Volpe, insieme con il procuratore capo Roberti, hanno sentito numerosi testimoni e disposto anche una decina di perquisizioni ad Acciaroli. Agli atti è allegata anche la relazione di servizio firmata dal colonnello dei carabinieri Fabio Cagnazzo, attualmente in servizio a Roma, fino a pochi giorni or sono comandante del Nucleo operativo a Castello di Cisterna. L'ufficiale, che conosce il territorio della località cilentana, ha fornito indicazioni ritenute dagli inquirenti utili alle indagini e aveva provveduto a smontare, mettendole subito a disposizione della Procura, le telecamere sistemate sul porto allo scopo di evitare che immagini potenzialmente significative potessero deteriorarsi. 

Negli ultimi giorni, alla luce di altri accertamenti disposti dai magistrati, è emerso il possibile coinvolgimento di un gruppo più ampio di ragazzi, tutti gravitanti nel mondo del consumo e dello spaccio di stupefacenti e non solo di origine cilentana. Così, con grande riserbo, le indagini si sono allargate: e adesso la caccia agli assassini di Vassallo è arrivata anche a Napoli, tra Chiaiano e Scampia, i quartieri dove la droga alimenta il motore degli affari illeciti. 




                                                                      (12 gennaio 2011)
http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca...llo_si_indaga_a_scampia-11117858/?ref=HREC1-6



Era ora  .


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

*Rai 3, Presadiretta riparte dall’omicidio Vassallo

*
http://www.presadiretta.rai.it/dl/p...f5b-79f1-4685-84bd-1c1261a81228.html?homepage













.​


----------



## Mari' (24 Marzo 2011)

*Aggiornamento*

*Salerno, arresti per lavori mai eseguiti. Li denunciò Angelo Vassallo, il sindaco ucciso      *
di Vincenzo Iurillo   23 marzo 2011






Angelo Vassallo, il sindaco di Pollica ucciso lo scorso settembre

 Il sindaco di Pollica *Angelo Vassallo* venne ucciso con  sette colpi di pistola nella notte tra il 5 e il 6 settembre scorso.  Pochi mesi prima di morire aveva ripetutamente denunciato le  irregolarità nell’appalto per la realizzazione della strada provinciale  108, che avrebbe dovuto collegare Casalvelino con la frazione di Celso,  nel suo comune. Stamane all’alba il Nucleo Tributario della Guardia di  Finanza di Salerno ha eseguito sei ordinanze di arresti domiciliari nei  confronti di tre dirigenti e funzionari dell’amministrazione provinciale  di Salerno, responsabili a vario titolo dell’appalto di questa strada, e  di tre imprenditori, tra cui l’aggiudicatario dei lavori e il  subappaltatore. “Non nego che abbiamo indagato su queste denunce di  Vassallo come possibili causali del delitto – ha dichiarato in  conferenza stampa il procuratore capo di Salerno, *Franco Roberti*  – ma è bene chiarire subito che finora non è emerso alcun collegamento  tra l’inchiesta culminata negli arresti e l’omicidio del sindaco. Si  tratta comunque di una vicenda di notevolissima gravità”.

Descritta nella cinquantina di pagine dell’ordinanza del Gip *Emiliana Ascoli*, che ha parzialmente accolto le richieste del pm *Antonio Cantarella*  (la Procura voleva il carcere per gli indagati), la vicenda  scoperchiata dagli inquirenti riguarda un gigantesco imbroglio di lavori  assegnati ma non eseguiti, e rimasti solo sulla carta. Ma il denaro  girava lo stesso. Le ditte incassavano, grazie a una serie di fatture  false. Anche se la strada non veniva costruita e restava poco più di una  mulattiera.

La Provincia avrebbe erogato alle imprese, grazie alla complicità del  dirigente e dei funzionari arrestati, circa 615.000 euro, pari ad oltre  il 90% dell’appalto. I lavori realizzati davvero, però, consistevano in  “pochissime e parziali opere di sbancamento”, quantificabili al massimo  in 150.000 euro. Il resto? Pura cresta. Ma quando gli indagati hanno  tentato di appropriarsi di ulteriori 76.000 euro del terzo stato di  avanzamento dei lavori, si sono scontrati con gli esposti di Vassallo. E  con le conclusioni di una commissione consiliare d’inchiesta,  presieduta dal Pdl *Alfonso Senatore*, istituita proprio per fare luce sulle presunte irregolarità di alcuni appalti della Provincia di Salerno.

Una storiaccia. Fatta di controlli inesistenti. Di denaro pubblico  sprecato. Di atti pubblici che invece di essere custoditi negli uffici  dell’amministrazione provinciale sono stati rinvenuti in altri luoghi  durante le perquisizioni. E di soldi, tanti soldi, ritrovati nei conti  correnti e nei patrimoni degli indagati. La Procura ha fatto sequestrare  465.000 euro in contanti tra tutti gli arrestati. Uno dei quali, il  direttore dei lavori, aveva la disponibilità, anche tramite la sua  famiglia, di un piccolo tesoro: due appartamenti, una villa, due  terreni, due auto lussuose, molto denaro sparpagliato su venti tra conti  correnti, libretti di deposito, deposito titoli. Gli inquirenti sono  convinti che ci sia un’evidente sproporzione tra il reddito dichiarato e  i beni accumulati. E hanno sequestrato tutto, in vista di un’eventuale  confisca, che verrà ordinata in caso di condanna definitiva.

Intanto sono sempre in corso le indagini sull’omicidio di Vassallo. Nei  giorni scorsi, il nucleo sommozzatori dei Carabinieri ha condotto delle  ricerche nel tratto di mare di San Nicola, davanti il comune diMontecorice.  I carabinieri si sarebbero immersi per cercare l’arma utilizzata per  l’agguato al sindaco-pescatore, una pistola calibro 9. Da quando è  partita l’inchiesta, nessuna pista è stata trascurata per l’omicidio. Da  quella sul traffico di droga, a quella proprio sulle speculazioni  edilizie in Cilento, che il primo cittadino eletto in una lista di  centrosinistra osteggiava. L’omicidio è avvenuto nella notte tra il 5 e  il 6 settembre scorso. Vassallo stava facendo ritorno a casa con la  propria auto, una Audi station wagon, percorrendo una strada fatta di  diversi tornanti e isolata. L’auto, secondo la ricostruzione degli  inquirenti, fu bloccata da un’altra vettura che procedeva in direzione  inversa e in senso vietato. I killererano  probabilmente due e si sarebbero avvicinati al finestrino del guidatore  sparando in rapida successione. Vassallo è stato centrato alla testa, al  cuore e alla gola.

_Presadiretta_ _su Rai3 condotto da Riccardo Iacona, si era occupato recentemente dell’in_chiesta _sull’omicidio Vassallo


_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E5mI1nbeNQ_

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-sono-impreditori-e-dirigenti-pubblici/99446/


_*Si arrivera' mai ai mandanti e a quello che a premuto sul grilletto?*_ 
_


----------

